# 5D Mark III LCD Brightness Preview Too Dark



## ishdakuteb (Oct 22, 2012)

i have the same problem with this lcd brightness preview as some others has experienced. on auto brightness, images look like under exposed but they are actually not. as if images look like properly exposed, then they are over exposed.

it would be nice as if canon fixes this problem; otherwise, i have to also take a look at histogram in order to ensure that i have the right exposure before continuing on. i was confused at first two time using this lcd; therefore, i am settin' to maximum brightness right now. i am not sure if it should be a correct way to do it for now. i have not had that many chances of using this new one, still waiting for mid coming november to shoot entire day for two events.

canon, please help to fix this problem since we all would like to act quick, most time, on taking images rather than taking a look at lcd and histogram and compare...

as if there is any other suggestions how to use this lcd brightness properly, please let me know and thanks in advance...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 22, 2012)

You can set the LCD brightness to a static level. That's one of the first things I did when I got my hands on mine. And maximum brightness may or may not be the correct setting, I leave mine exactly at the middle. For you max brightness may be the way to go, although I'd speculate that inside and in darker locations it's going to be too bright.

Really, you need to set the LCD to a static level, and as you shoot in different situations learn from what the actual exposures are versus what the back LCD shows. And, as you noticed, you can look at the historgram to see that it's actually exposed correctly.

Personally I don't see that a fix is needed, they give you all the options you want. Auto where the camera tries to pick the right brightness depending on ambient lighting conditions, or static where you pick what you want.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 22, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> You can set the LCD brightness to a static level. That's one of the first things I did when I got my hands on mine. And maximum brightness may or may not be the correct setting, I leave mine exactly at the middle. For you max brightness may be the way to go, although I'd speculate that inside and in darker locations it's going to be too bright.
> 
> Really, you need to set the LCD to a static level, and as you shoot in different situations learn from what the actual exposures are versus what the back LCD shows. And, as you noticed, you can look at the historgram to see that it's actually exposed correctly.
> 
> Personally I don't see that a fix is needed, they give you all the options you want. Auto where the camera tries to pick the right brightness depending on ambient lighting conditions, or static where you pick what you want.



thanks very much, i will try to set it to your suggested level. i have set it to max auto brightness but have not taken any images after the setting, so i am not sure whether maximum auto brightness level is correct or not, probably not. will try out this weekend since camera is not here with me...


----------



## wayno (Oct 22, 2012)

I use my histogram for that sort of thing anyway. I find it more reliable than a preview.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2012)

Avoid using the back lcd to try and guess at correct exposure. If you must, turn exposure simulation to the on position.
You might check to see that what your settings are for exposure simulation (pg 205 of your manual). The setting will make a big difference in the brightness you may see on the LCD. Changing the LCD brightness setting should only be done after understanding exposure simulation settings.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Avoid using the back lcd to try and guess at correct exposure. If you must, turn exposure simulation to the on position.
> You might check to see that what your settings are for exposure simulation (pg 205 of your manual). The setting will make a big difference in the brightness you may see on the LCD. Changing the LCD brightness setting should only be done after understanding exposure simulation settings.



prior to the time that i have 5d iii, i used to estimate exposure based on my experience (have my own cheat sheet which based on sunny 16 rules with little adjustment after number of times experienting with light. i have memorized all of them), point to subject, adjust meter of a subject using zones system, then shoot (no problems with my 7d and 30d) with a quick glance on lcd preview after snaping an image. guess that this time i have to take time and practice more on my new 5d iii. i personally do not like live view though since that is not a good way to learn (prefer more independent ways in shooting).

i am downloading manual right now... shame on me, i have not read its manual since i am recently busying with learning photoshop after working hours 

many many thanks CRers...


----------

